# Cda



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm wondering if there is anything at all to help this? I'm thinking no, but can anyone whose dog has CDA offer any suggestions? Roo is a blue and she has CDA and lately it seems to be getting worse/thinner on her back/spine area. She has virtually no hair on her head from it and no hair on her belly/neck area at all. I do give her nupro, (it's been about a month now) but it hasn't made any difference, it actually seems worse lately. Any suggestions? I'm wondering about the missing link, but not sure if it would help.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I have not experience but poor little roo I hate breeders who don't read into genetics pees me right off


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> I have not experience but poor little roo I hate breeders who don't read into genetics pees me right off


I know, it's awful.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I have only heard that Missing Link helps, not that Nupro does. I don't really know anything specific about CDA other than what is out there and widely available...I think Heather also mentioned something about melatonin being helpful, but I am not sure in what manner/how?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

The Missing Link helps some, Zoey's almost bald along her spine under the 'top' coat which is one reason she is always wearing clothes. I also have started her on Melatonin 1mg/11# to try to help as well as I have read on several sites that it helps with Alopecia's. I use special shampoos with Zoey as well as LOTS of supplements, the only things I have seen make a 'consistent' difference are "The Missing Link" and the Melatonin, *I think* is helping. I use the Nova Pearls Shampoo, the Mega Tek Coat Rebuilder conditioner in addition to Keri-Cot Conditioner.

Here is my favorite site on CDA:
Storm's Regimen


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Glyn has this, He is bald in all places that is blue, the tan areas are about an inch long, the vet said there is nothing to make it grow back, like a bald man he said , theres all types of lotions out there, but none work, hes very straight talking and says not to waste my money, ive asked him for omega 3 & 6 capsules which he has give me as i read this helps, hes been on them 2 months now and if anything hes lost more, made his skin soft and supple though, and the dry little scabby bits he had on the tips of his ears when i had him have gone but i will be keeping him on these, as he has picked up no end,
also told me to keep baths to a minimal , as this washes natural oils, i have taken his advice and his skin is lovely now.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody doesn't have CDA but he does have baldness on his neck, very sparse hair on his chest, hairless in his groins and inside his back legs. In front of his ears, the hair is very thin. The coat on his back, back of his neck, etc is lovely. But where he is bald, he is BALD. My vet said this is a pattern baldness (not CDA) but very common in Chi's. 

I have had him on Nupro since he was 4 months old (he's 2 now) and it hasn't made any difference in his bald areas. I did buy Missing Link instead of Nupro about 6 months ago and didn't notice any difference in hair growth. He seemed to be not quite as shiny on Missing Link? I'm not sure there is a way to regrow hair, but I did buy a couple new supplements to try ....

extra virgin coconut oil (human quality) from a vitamin shop

EFAGold Coconut Oil, Extra Virgin, Organic, 16 oz.: Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food

Born to Be Wild supplement which has a very high omega 3 level. He already gets salmon oil, so I thought I'd try this and see if it makes any difference.

Born to be Wild Raw Dog Supplement

Here's an interesting article on the camelina sativa seed oil that is used in the above supplement.

Camelina sativa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I am hesitant to use Melatonin on Brody since he doesn't have CDA and no overall baldness. I will give these supplements a try on Mr. Baldy and let you know our results. If any of you try different supplements, let us know that as well!!


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Brody doesn't have CDA but he does have baldness on his neck, very sparse hair on his chest, hairless in his groins and inside his back legs. In front of his ears, the hair is very thin. The coat on his back, back of his neck, etc is lovely. But where he is bald, he is BALD. My vet said this is a pattern baldness (not CDA) but very common in Chi's.
> 
> Do they have to be tested then for CDA, as glyn has not been tested for anything, only vet checked him to make sure it wasnt mites when i 1st had him, just said its a genetic thing being blue


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone for your replies. I appreciate it. I'm hesitant to use melatonin, but I might try the missing link. Thanks so much for the links Heather and Tracy. I'll check them out.

I just feel so bad she is losing more hair, not for appearance reasons, (nothing could take away her cuteness ) but because of making her more cold, the sun, etc. Do any of you use sunscreen for your dogs? I'm thinking I'm going to have to get some come Spring as she loves laying in the sun and I don't think it would be good for her with so much skin exposed.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

glyndwr said:


> Brodysmom said:
> 
> 
> > Brody doesn't have CDA but he does have baldness on his neck, very sparse hair on his chest, hairless in his groins and inside his back legs. In front of his ears, the hair is very thin. The coat on his back, back of his neck, etc is lovely. But where he is bald, he is BALD. My vet said this is a pattern baldness (not CDA) but very common in Chi's.
> ...


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> glyndwr said:
> 
> 
> > The way I understand it, the CDA shows up in the blue Chihuahua's. The pattern baldness can show up in any color.
> ...


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ivy has the same sparse fur as well as Brody. Her fur is fine all along her whole top side of her body, it's just her under neck and chest area and down her belly. My vet said she had the same pattern baldness or she called it alopecia as well, but it is just partial alopecia, not the CDA type. She also said she see's it quite a bit in chi's as well. Now Willow is a silver, which obviously has the blue gene, and is the hairiest dang dog ever, she is like a hairy old man or something lol!!!



Brodysmom said:


> Brody doesn't have CDA but he does have baldness on his neck, very sparse hair on his chest, hairless in his groins and inside his back legs. In front of his ears, the hair is very thin. The coat on his back, back of his neck, etc is lovely. But where he is bald, he is BALD. My vet said this is a pattern baldness (not CDA) but very common in Chi's.
> 
> I have had him on Nupro since he was 4 months old (he's 2 now) and it hasn't made any difference in his bald areas. I did buy Missing Link instead of Nupro about 6 months ago and didn't notice any difference in hair growth. He seemed to be not quite as shiny on Missing Link? I'm not sure there is a way to regrow hair, but I did buy a couple new supplements to try ....
> 
> ...


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> Ivy has the same sparse fur as well as Brody. Her fur is fine all along her whole top side of her body, it's just her under neck and chest area and down her belly. My vet said she had the same pattern baldness or she called it alopecia as well, but it is just partial alopecia, not the CDA type. She also said she see's it quite a bit in chi's as well. Now Willow is a silver, which obviously has the blue gene, and is the hairiest dang dog ever, she is like a hairy old man or something lol!!!



Maxie is the same as Brody & Ivy. He does have hair on his neck but it's very thin but under him he's quite a baldy! Marley is like Willow (I think they look sort of alike too! hahahaha They'd make a great "couple"  ) and has a really thick coat. And it's sooooooooo soft!!! He has the best coat of my lot aside from Mari of course. 

Matilda does have a bit of CDA. She has the dark stripe down her back of very thick/briddle fur. The rest of her fur and even the undercoat to the thick/briddle fur, is very silky soft. The only place she is bald is a very small part on her head by her white "mohawk" (there is still very short fuzzy hairs there) & on the top of her tail but she has the short fuzzy hairs there too so she's not totally bald but it's definitely not as "full" as the rest of her. Her mom was a chocolate & her daddy was a blue SOW. She is 3yo...I don't know if she'll loose more of her hair. It's been about the same since she was 1 so I hope not but the potential is definitely there.


----------

